# So what are you playing then? (August)



## Culhwch (Aug 13, 2006)

I looked for a previous 'what are you playing' thread but couldn't find anything recently, so I thought I'd start one myself....

I am currently addicted to Football Manager 2006. I think about it at all hours of the day. Right now, as I type, I am simultaneously comparing the merits of a four-four-two and a four-five-one system. It's madness!

So.... what are you playing, then?


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: So what are you playing then?*

I playing shadow of the colouss great and strange PS2 game. Also Morrowind


----------



## scalem X (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: So what are you playing then?*

Okay here comes a confession.

-Chess
-Quake 3 arena (anyone got a mac version at a fair price?)

pretty old school nah .


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: So what are you playing then?*

World of Warcraft.


----------



## Crymic (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: So what are you playing then?*

World of Warcraft and Titan Quest mostly.
On the PS2 Suikoden V... I have too many games on that system to play ~_~;


----------



## cornelius (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: So what are you playing then?*

THe elder scrolls IV oblivion

Soulbringer


----------



## Crymic (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: So what are you playing then?*



			
				cornelius said:
			
		

> THe elder scrolls IV oblivion
> 
> Soulbringer



I'd haveta say the funnest quest in Oblivion was the Dark Brotherhood.  b


----------



## Azathoth (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: So what are you playing then?*

Killzone.  Awesome FPS.


----------



## Saranalos (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: So what are you playing then?*

Age of Wonders: Shadow Magic. Awesome game.


----------



## Aes (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: So what are you playing then?*

^ I forgot I even had that game.  It's neat, and I might have to reinstall it sometime.

Right now, I'm playing DQ8, Super Mario RPG, and shortly, I'll be playing Summoner 2 as well.


----------



## cornelius (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: So what are you playing then?*

i played diablo II a lot - lord of destruction expansion was great!


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: So what are you playing then?*

Great idea, Culhwch.  We haven't had a "Playing?" thread for some time, now, so I am going to go ahead and sticky this thread and mark it "(August)" in the title. 

As for what I am playing at the moment, it is mainly Jak 2 and Dragon Quest VIII.

Everyone already knows about my opinion on DQ, so I won't bore all of you with details, but I am admiring the quality of Jak 2.  I think that it is an improvement of the original Playstation 2 game in all respects.  Also, I must give marks to any game franchise that actually attempts to continue the story instead of making each chapter utterly unrelated.  In the sequel, Jak is darker and meaner and......talking.


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 17, 2006)

Sort of just getting into the console gaming thing - but I love my "Van Helsing" X-box game, even tho I've beaten it about 3 times, it's just fun.  I got stuck on "X-Men Legends"; I'm a little frustrated at "X-Men Legengs II"; "Wolverine's Revenge" is making me 'berserk'; and the Buffy games irritate me.  They're fun - I'm just impatient, so I play one for a while, then switch to another.

PC games - "Fallout" is my all-time favorite.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 17, 2006)

Ahhh, DQVII. Great game.

I'm playing Rome:Total War; Star Wars:KOTOR; Puzzle Pirates (addictive MMORPG) and Half Life2


----------



## Green (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm playing Far Cry, after I saw the screenies of Crysis in PCZone. But only off and on - damn that real life!


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 17, 2006)

Baldur's Gate and Baldur's Gate 2, Unreal Tournament 2004, Neverwinter nights, C&C Generals, and I miss playing Quake3-WFA, CSS, and SOF2 online


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 17, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Mouse (Aug 17, 2006)

Soul Calibre (sp?)
And a really old arcade game called 'Timber' where all you have to do is knock down trees.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 18, 2006)

World of Warcraft and Oblivion, waiting for Neverwinter Nights 2! 

Rahl


----------



## Paradox 99 (Aug 18, 2006)

Almost 10 years on, a host of PC games in my cuboard and I still can't leave Total Annihilation alone! Roll on Supreme Commander.


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 18, 2006)

TA rocks


----------



## Crymic (Aug 21, 2006)

started playing FF7 Dirge of Cerberus for ps2. I was pretty happy with the fact it has mouse and keyboard support. It's an alright first person shooter and I wish more games supported mouse and keyboard. I generally hate fps with gamepads. The game is about Vincents past and  takes place after the movie.


----------



## Sinistra (Aug 22, 2006)

Mostly...I play Puzzle Pirates.

Arrr.


----------



## Coops (Aug 23, 2006)

Been playing Far Cry online for two years
Oblivion offline


----------



## Scriven (Aug 23, 2006)

Baldur's Gate 1 (without much luck)
Baldur's Gate 2 (with a bit more luck)
Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind (since April)


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 29, 2006)

Neverwinter nights with Shadows of Undrentide, Hordes of the Underdark, and Kingmaker. Plus the PrC resource pack


----------



## Finnien (Aug 30, 2006)

World of Warcraft...although sometimes Naxxramas makes me want to cry. 

Also, Civ IV: Warlords and HOMM V.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Aug 30, 2006)

just finished shadow of colouss and blood money so I've gone back to starcraft


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 6, 2006)

I ordered Gothic 2 the other day. I noticed it on amazon.ca for 19.99 including the expansion, Night of the Raven. I have no idea if it is any good but I heard about Gothic 3 being the Oblivion killer, so I thought I would see what the previous game was like. Apparently its made by a German developer so I assume the game has been translated, at least I hope so otherwise I am out a luck.

Rahl


----------



## elvet (Sep 6, 2006)

I've been working my way through Barrow Hill for the past month. It's a good game, but I have to be in the mood for it.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Sep 6, 2006)

Rahl Windsong said:
			
		

> World of Warcraft and Oblivion, waiting for Neverwinter Nights 2!
> 
> Rahl



Ditto!


----------



## Pyar (Sep 6, 2006)

World of Warcraft   =P


----------



## Azathoth (Sep 8, 2006)

Replaying Fallout 2 and Baldur's Gate 2.  Classics.


----------



## Snowdog (Sep 11, 2006)

I've gone back to Heroes of Might and Magic 3, installed Wake of Gods, downloaded (or re-downloaded) every map I could find, downloaded some good random map templates, and started again at A.


----------

